# Why T-Tops?



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

What's with the T-Top craze on bay boats? I have seen them on boats as small as 17'. Besides looking stupid, they serve no useful purpose imo. Polilng platforms are also invogue but on a 22'-24' boat i just can't see the need. It used to be when we saw a T-Top you could bet money there were TX numbers on the side but not anymore. I know, that's profiling and errybody knows profiling is wrong But...........................


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I fly fish so I don't have a use for T-top and I also don't understand why 22-24 foot boats have poling platforms other than for use as a casting platform. No way you can pole a 24ft boat other than possibly just controlling the drift. Just my opinion. If you look at poling skiffs they typically don't weigh more than 800lbs.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Just a little shade. Still can fish around them. Bimini tops another story.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I cant use one , my sled would take flight! :bluefish:
Jk But if needed shade that bad I would prefer a Bimini top..
Or a Backyard umbrella in a rod holder ?


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

I love my T top am able to fish a full day in the hot mid summer days. I wouldnt go as far as calling them stupid.


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

My wife likes getting out of the sun on those hot blistering days and it's her boat...nuff said


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bimini tops are a pain! I have one. A T-Top would be much better as there are no straps taking up both sides of the boat. I think they look good and want one for myself.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

*T-Tops/ platforms*

stupid is fishing in the afternoon sun. Although T-Tops are better suited for heavier boats, they provide the needed shade and permit walk around.
As for platforms, they are not only for polling. Elevated platforms, even consoles provide the line of sight to see shallow fish and cut down on glare. The use of stiffy's is tough on anything more than a skiff.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

IMO, they aren't functional for doing what boats are supposed to do;FISH. Didn't say they are stupid, they look stupid by eliminating all but 6' of fishing area.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I think they can look great depending on the design.


Shade
Storage
Mounting lights & Electronic
Elevated platform to mount VHF antenna
Something more stable to hold on


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

I dont think mine looks stupid at all! actually i think it completes my boat!


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

BATWING said:


> I think they can look great depending on the design.
> 
> Shade
> Storage
> ...


X2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

R Little said:


> IMO, they aren't functional for doing what boats are supposed to do;FISH. Didn't say they are stupid, they look stupid by eliminating all but 6' of fishing area.


I think a boats function is to drive in water, not fish. The user can set their boat up the way its most functional for them. If someone only wades when they fish and likes to take mamma and the kids out for rides, a t-top is functional. To each there own. I have seen a lot more senseless things on a boat to pick on than a t-top lol


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

R Little said:


> What's with the T-Top craze on bay boats? I have seen them on boats as small as 17'. Besides looking stupid, they serve no useful purpose imo. Polilng platforms are also invogue but on a 22'-24' boat i just can't see the need. It used to be when we saw a T-Top you could bet money there were TX numbers on the side but not anymore. I know, that's profiling and errybody knows profiling is wrong But...........................


Most people will have them for accessories. I have a radar dome on top of mine as well as a go-light remote spotlight and the anchor light permanently mounted on it. I also have an electronics box under with my VHF as well as used for storage. It also allows me to mount the 8' whip higher to get out a little farther when we go offshore. Have rocket launcher tubes on the top back side to keep rods out of the way of the console and one on each side for offshore trolling. Also gives something to hold onto. I have LED lights mounted on the bottom side of the front and back for extra lighting while fishing at night as well as small green LED's under to illuminate the inside of the boat. The top has never got in the way while fishing and does provide some shade. There are too many plus sides if you are going to have accessories added to not have one. Some people just have the top which, while is does give off a little shade, is better for all your goodies. Bimini tops DO NOT work for fishing applications as they are completely in the way all the time. They really have alot more uses then you think and arent that stupid


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

wish I had one on my whaler-I would give up a little space for SHADE on some days-not to forget about that showers that come up--they make a good place for life jackets to be easy to get to


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

They catch alot of wind.....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I do not care what a man does to his own boat, to each his own.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

They don't work with four guys drifting & chunking arties. Seems like the bait soakers would love them.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

My shade tree on the water & no problem at all casting-Nothing stupid about it IMO.


----------



## Matt_SMTX (Jul 31, 2013)

My 24' boat has a T-top, VERY functional for giving shade to my kids while they fish all day. To each his own, sounds like someone hit their head on one...


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

. To each his own, sounds like someone hit their head on one...[/QUOTE]

hahaha


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

I wish i had a second t-top


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^^ Lol that's what I was thinking. He is just way to mad a t-tops for no reason.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I usually sport a cap or straw hat for shade. Over here T-Tops generally mean a clueless fisherman is probably going to fubar your drift.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

R Little said:


> I usually sport a cap or straw hat for shade. Over here T-Tops generally mean a clueless fisherman is probably going to fubar your drift.


I dont normally go along with arguing on the internet but this is coming off as more ignorance than anything.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Guys if anyone sees me coming in my boat i hope yall dont think of me as a clueless fisherman. i promise i am not going to fubar your drift. i only have a t top on my boat because i have a wife and daughter that i enjoy taking out to the bay on nice warm days. i also take my mom and dad that cant stand the heat as much as i can.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

We don't have a t-top but shade sure is nice when we are soaking big baits at the jetties or are out in the gulf. A big beach umbrella in a rod holder is the next best thing and doesn't get in the way like a bimini.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't like em

not sure i'd say they or anyone who has one is stupid


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> We don't have a t-top but shade sure is nice when we are soaking big baits at the jetties or are out in the gulf. A big beach umbrella in a rod holder is the next best thing and doesn't get in the way like a bimini.


YUP...Get a big rainbow beach umbrella & matching speedos...It will keep all the potlickers away!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> They don't work with four guys drifting & chunking arties. Seems like the bait soakers would love them.


Neither does a boat under 22'.

A t-top like this on a boat like the Pathfinder 2300HPS seems a good idea. There's still a ton of open space for casting.










I've seen some boats with a modular t-top system that can have the top removed in favor of a grab bar. Probably costs some decent coin but the versatility is likely worth it.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

jdeleon said:


> I dont normally go along with arguing on the internet but this is coming off as more ignorance than anything.


 Anti Ttop rage = racist


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hollon said:


> Anti Ttop rage = racist


I'm sure there are plenty of competent T-Toppers in Texas but here in La it's like the plague when one is spotted. Almost as bad as seeing a bass boat out on the lake when the birds are picking.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Does anybody really care what others think anyway?


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

R Little said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of competent T-Toppers in Texas but here in La it's like the plague when one is spotted. Almost as bad as seeing a bass boat out on the lake when the birds are picking.


Hmmmmmm............maybe Hackberry, La is part of Texas then cause we went fishing there last year and all 3 guide boats we hired had T-tops on them and we were sure glad they had them. Not to mention a lot of the other boats running down the channel we saw had them too!! But thats just an observation.........


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen some boats with a modular t-top system that can have the top removed in favor of a grab bar. Probably costs some decent coin but the versatility is likely worth it.[/QUOTE]

We just recently bought a 20 ft boat with a t-top. We love it. It does take a little getting used to, especially when setting the hook. But casting isn't much of a problem. As far as the modular systems, most aluminum shops can install a "knuckle" on each of the 4 posts so that you can take the top off . This will allow you to store in a shed with less overhead clearance. My understanding it costs about $400 , plus the cost of the grab bar if you want to replace the T-top with one.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

R Little said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of competent T-Toppers in Texas but here in La it's like the plague when one is spotted. Almost as bad as seeing a bass boat out on the lake when the birds are picking.


i fish with a buddy out on big lake launches at hackberry I can assure you he's every bit a fisherman with or without his ttop.

This thread is funny only in a . . . . Holy cow is this really an issue kind of post.

Kind of like arguing with my wife about leaving early to fish . . . . why she says? why do you care your asleep are you mad I'm fishing? no I don't care if you fish I'm just mad that your not in bed with me. . . . .

oh

while your sleeping


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

txdukklr said:


> while your sleeping


LOL


----------



## vasculardude (Aug 3, 2011)

Did anyone mention a t-top is nice to hold on to in case you have a bowel movement over the side? 
Oh wait... i guess i just mentioned it.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

AAARRRGG i hate boats without T-tops they are so lame all they want to do is drift without no problemssss AAARRGGGG look at them with their silly hats wishing they had a proper shade!!!!


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

This post just sounds like someone is jelly that he doesn't have a T-top. 
What about the real issues, like what is up with those people that have 36' Yellowfins? You can bet money they all have FL numbers on them. Gosh and why did they even invent Outriggers?? Those are stupid. Talk about mess up a drift with those outriggers hanging out all over the water and stuff. like, man, radar? I mean come on who needs to see what weather is coming? What about LED transom lights, all of that light will mess me up trying to potlick some ones drift. I mean fish hate LED lights.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Makaira_Nigricans said:


> This post just sounds like someone is jelly that he doesn't have a T-top.
> What about the real issues, like what is up with those people that have 36' Yellowfins? You can bet money they all have FL numbers on them. Gosh and why did they even invent Outriggers?? Those are stupid. Talk about mess up a drift with those outriggers hanging out all over the water and stuff. like, man, radar? I mean come on who needs to see what weather is coming? What about LED transom lights, all of that light will mess me up trying to potlick some ones drift. I mean fish hate LED lights.


Dude i also hate people with radars. only reason i have one is because it came with the package otherwise i would not own one!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Does someone have case of Cabin Fever...


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

jdeleon said:


> Dude i also hate people with radars. only reason i have one is because it came with the package otherwise i would not own one!!!


RIGHT?! Radar....psh with that stupid spinning thing that does stuff and what not! I hate it. People who have that can't fish. :rotfl:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Brian, Gilbert must have showed you that umbrella trick! Mexican T-Top!!!!


----------



## oldfishinguy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a performance shade top that when unfurled has the same shade area as a T top and is a fraction of the cost. It's easy to fish around and I love it.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

R Little said:


> I usually sport a cap or straw hat for shade. Over here T-Tops generally mean a clueless fisherman is probably going to fubar your drift.


 We sell a lot of boats to Louisiana guys with T-Tops.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

We sell a lot of boats to Louisiana guys with T-Tops.[/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, none of these people in Louisiana that buy boats from you with T-Tops know how to fish?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Not all T-Tops are created equal. 

I have seen several that I just didn't care for. I don't want cross supports right in front of, and blocking my vision. 

I've been looking for a larger Whaler and have seen several boats that I liked otherwise, but couldn't get past the bad T-Top design. And I sure don't want to buy one, just to tear it out for a new T-Top that I do like. So I move on and keep looking. 

So if you are thinking about getting one, make sure the fabricator knows what they are doing. Ask for pictures of previous ones that they built. It will add value to your boat, if done right.

IMO there is nothing nicer than a well designed T-Top to "class" up a bigger boat.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

First off, My boat, I do what I want with it. Don't care what anyone thinks. Second, I have a 23' bay boat with a K-top and love it. My kids and wife love it. Never really had any issues fishing with it and I drift, bait fish, throw arties, wade fish and enjoy getting out of the sun. I even like to sit under it and drink a cold one. For me and the family, it is a necessity.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Because "W" likes them!



R Little said:


> What's with the T-Top craze on bay boats? I have seen them on boats as small as 17'. Besides looking stupid, they serve no useful purpose imo. Polilng platforms are also invogue but on a 22'-24' boat i just can't see the need. It used to be when we saw a T-Top you could bet money there were TX numbers on the side but not anymore. I know, that's profiling and errybody knows profiling is wrong But...........................


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jdeleon said:


> AAARRRGG i hate boats without T-tops they are so lame all they want to do is drift without no problemssss AAARRGGGG look at them with their silly hats wishing they had a proper shade!!!!





jdeleon said:


> Dude i also hate people with radars. only reason i have one is because it came with the package otherwise i would not own one!!!


Sounds like you have hate issues Junior. :help:


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Brian, Gilbert must have showed you that umbrella trick! Mexican T-Top!!!!


How did you know? Haha. Works like a champ out there....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I heard that wade paddle and pole was making a push to outlaw T-Tops on flat boats because the top acts like a sail and allows the boats to drift too fast across pristine shallow water, scaring fish, and giving crabs to seagulls.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

R Little said:


> I usually sport a cap or straw hat for shade. Over here T-Tops generally mean a clueless fisherman is probably going to fubar your drift.


my boats faster then you're boatangelsmangelsmangelsm. who really cares?


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

R Little said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of competent T-Toppers in Texas but here in La it's like the plague when one is spotted. Almost as bad as seeing a bass boat out on the lake when the birds are picking.


In LA, cowlings on motors are optional as well!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I prefer my bay boats topless but when using boat for light offshore duty they can be nice.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

T-tops suck. I'll never have one. They really only work when the sun is overhead and performs great as a lure-catcher for rookies on board. To each their own though.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

yellowmouth2 said:


> In LA, cowlings on motors are optional as well!


And skegs


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

yellowmouth2 said:


> In LA, cowlings on motors are optional as well!





R Little said:


> And skegs


& a full set of teeth for that matter. :doowapsta


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I love mine...from SAW in Victoria

I think it mostly has to do with how you spend your time on the water.

If you're into run-n-gun, seal team 6, combat fishing then you prob have little use for a top. 

If you enjoy long days on the water, sight-seeing cruises, with some fishing mixed in then, T-tops are great.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> & a full set of teeth for that matter. :doowapsta


That's why they call it a Toof Brush and not a Teef brush.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Yall be nice to R little he is one of the good guys! Few years ago when I was fishing big lake he gave me several good tips. Never met the man but when I ask for advice he sent me pm that was very good. All is good and fun but he is a fisherman!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Who gives a rat's *** what other people have on their boats? As long as they don't potlick and know how to act on the water I couldn 't care less if they had a set of cow horns mounted on the bow.
Awesome thread by the way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Like watching "He Haw" waiting on the fence to slap someone...

Nobody with a top gets where I'm at anyway, so let them have at it.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who gives a rat's *** what other people have on their boats? As long as they don't potlick and know how to act on the water I couldn 't care less if they had a set of cow horns mounted on the bow.
> Awesome thread by the way...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of boats and their options, did you ever get yours finished?


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't help but post on this one! To each their own on the T tops. But R. Little is right about them on Big Lake, but he forgot one detail. MOST (not ALL) of the t tops that fubar a drift are our fellow LA fishermen! At least that's been the ones I have had encounters with!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

LA Wader said:


> I can't help but post on this one! To each their own on the T tops. But R. Little is right about them on Big Lake, but he forgot one detail. MOST (not ALL) of the t tops that fubar a drift are our fellow LA fishermen! At least that's been the ones I have had encounters with!


i have guys in every kind of boat fubar my drifts on Galveston, Big Lake and Sabine.

It's not the ttop, its the jack driving the boat.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, there is no doubt about the jack operating the boat! I was just making the observations on the T-tops. Just saying that I haven't had problems with many T-tops with TX numbers! It's all good!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

2410Rider said:


> My wife likes getting out of the sun on those hot blistering days and it's her boat...nuff said


 What he said...and during summer after the first wade it is nice to sit in the shade and eat sandwich and get ready for the second wade.


----------



## oldfishinguy (Jun 15, 2013)

*T tops*

I have an 18 ft shallow cat and I have a fold up Performance Shade top that has about the same profile as a T top. You can fish with it and it isn't in the way like my old Bimini top was. They make 'em in Rockport.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

my son hates the t-top so much that he jumped out of the boat in 42 degree water to catch fish...not to mention that he was blinded by the phlashlight that is mounted on top of the god forskaen t-top....good thing he jumped out or else he would not know how to fish....i mean being on a boat with t-top and all....


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

What difference does it make how someone else choses to rig out the boat that they've paid their own money for. Just go catch some fish.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who gives a rat's *** what other people have on their boats? As long as they don't potlick and know how to act on the water I couldn 't care less if they had a set of cow horns mounted on the bow.
> Awesome thread by the way...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now we are getting back to op on T-Toppers. The Vast majority over here couldn't catch the clap in a HO house. Sure most T-Toppers in Tx are waders and not drifters. Our locals look like a bunch of Shriners in a parade during the summer trying to fish four.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

storage for electronics and life saving stuff 
something to hold on to
shade for sick kids
downside is they attract potlickers


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

R Little said:


> Now we are getting back to op on T-Toppers. The Vast majority over here couldn't catch the clap in a HO house. Sure most T-Toppers in Tx are waders and not drifters. Our locals look like a bunch of Shriners in a parade during the summer trying to fish four.


 I guess when a boat with a T-Top crosses that bumpy state line into La they loose all ability to catch fish. I bet I could catch fish in La with a T-Top on a boat. I personally enjoy T-Tops because my wife is fair skinned and I enjoy taking her on the water. I really do not care for bimini tops.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

R Little said:


> Now we are getting back to op on T-Toppers. The Vast majority over here couldn't catch the clap in a HO house. Sure most T-Toppers in Tx are waders and not drifters. Our locals look like a bunch of Shriners in a parade during the summer trying to fish four.


I often fish out of a 24' Pathfinder with a factory t-top. Beautiful boat by the way. I like standing on the top of the gunnell hanging on the top WOT! It is not really practical for four guys casting artis out of. I understand the wading aspect & also can sneak up on fish easier this way. It doesn't help much when the fish are holding in 6' of water. I've never tried to tread water & work baits at the same time. Any of you guides teach this technique?


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who gives a rat's *** what other people have on their boats? As long as they don't potlick and know how to act on the water I couldn 't care less if they had a set of cow horns mounted on the bow.
> Awesome thread by the way...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been thinking of getting a light weight t top for my 17 foot mako skiff.
This thread has been helpful.
I'm going with the patio umbrella.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you guys have forgot what fishings about, and thats just having a good day on the water with family and friends. who gives a fat rats ***** what kind of boat or whats on your boat?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hahaha, ******* can not figure out T-tops..... needs to lay off the nutria rat po'boys and armadillo gumbo.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> hahaha, ******* can not figure out T-tops..... needs to lay off the nutria rat po'boys and armadillo gumbo.


Mmmm I'm hungry now.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> YUP...Get a big rainbow beach umbrella & matching speedos...It will keep all the potlickers away!


You mean an umbrella like this? Haha. It's nice to have when 40 miles off-shore, or just cruising knockin back a few cold ones on a 100 degree day or white bass fishing on Livingston. When wanting to drift across Hannahs, I keep it at the house.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you guys have forgot what fishings about, and thats just having a good day on the water with family and friends. who gives a fat rats ***** what kind of boat or whats on your boat?


You are painting with a pretty broad brush Bro. I ain't forgot nothing. A good day on the water is putting my friends on fish without worrying about breaking $200+ rods on a T-Top. I do give a fat rat's arse about what kind of boat I have & what's on it. I've been very careful to rig it out to meet my specific style of fishing for optimal performance. Most of the folks I fish with these days have taken it to the next level, & I honestly find enjoyment in that. I'm done with the booze cruises, & most of the eff'in around. Fishing is a little more serious on my ride these days, & a lot more fun at the same time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> You mean an umbrella like this? Haha. It's nice to have when 40 miles off-shore, or just cruising knockin back a few cold ones on a 100 degree day or white bass fishing on Livingston. When wanting to drift across Hannahs, I keep it at the house.


LOL...I thought those came factory on those go fast hulls! :bounce:


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

For the love of God, if I see someone spell LOSE Loose one more time...it's about time people learn how to spell DEFINATELY instead of defiantly as well. 
You LOSE money at a casino and cheap escorts are LOOSE.
DEFINITELY is when you are sure about something, DEFIANTLY is when someone goes against the grain and does not follow rules. 
Carry on with the pointless thread.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For the love of God, if I see someone spell LOSE Loose one more time...it's about time people learn how to spell DEFINATELY instead of defiantly as well.
> Carry on with the pointless thread.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


We knew you were coming for us!


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> You mean an umbrella like this? Haha. It's nice to have when 40 miles off-shore, or just cruising knockin back a few cold ones on a 100 degree day or white bass fishing on Livingston. When wanting to drift across Hannahs, I keep it at the house.


Nice, brella is much mo practical than a T-Topper. What's ur cruising speed when deployed?


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

OK i give in! i want to apologize for having a t-top i will take a sawzall to it when it gets warmer its to cold out right now. Can we all just enjoy the water!! specially this weekend its going to be nice!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My favorite boats have always been owned by other people but I got to go whenever I wanted, I don't mind if they do or don't have a T-top I assure you. My least favorite boats were the ones I did own, and once a month I would become extremely angry at the mere sight of it.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> You mean an umbrella like this? Haha. It's nice to have when 40 miles off-shore, or just cruising knockin back a few cold ones on a 100 degree day or white bass fishing on Livingston. When wanting to drift across Hannahs, I keep it at the house.


Thank you and Brian Castille for the photos with options to T-tops when you don't want one all the time and the umbrella can be tilted to the sun.
Being comfortable adds to more enjoyable fishing , especially with wife an kiddies.
That's what the threads are for, helpful advice, and great fish pic's.
Which I will be working on soon, meaning fish pics.
Any other constructive ideas on cost effective removable t tops?
Not Bimini's.
I double checked the grammar.
Don't want Smackdaddy issuing me a citation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We knew you were coming for us!


I never do this but I couldn't take it anymore. 
Haha that's what she said!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For the love of God, if I see someone spell LOSE Loose one more time...it's about time people learn how to spell DEFINATELY instead of defiantly as well.
> You LOSE money at a casino and cheap escorts are LOOSE.
> DEFINITELY is when you are sure about something, DEFIANTLY is when someone goes against the grain and does not follow rules.
> Carry on with the pointless thread.
> ...


I no rite! It makes me too the point of wanting to loose my ****. Their all defiantly stupid.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

T-tops on kayaks. 

Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> You mean an umbrella like this? Haha. It's nice to have when 40 miles off-shore, or just cruising knockin back a few cold ones on a 100 degree day or white bass fishing on Livingston. When wanting to drift across Hannahs, I keep it at the house.


That's how we roll...or float too or is to...Idk

:cheers:


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

lol, just for the know my old 98 invader bay boat don't have a t top


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*what the #@&**?*

in all honesty ..... Who cares!! either have one or don't.... if you can't figure this out for yourself and need reassurance for your opinion.....see if Oprah or Dr. Phil fishes.....lordy:headknock

speckcaster


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Thank you and Brian Castille for the photos with options to T-tops when you don't want one all the time and the umbrella can be tilted to the sun.
> Being comfortable adds to more enjoyable fishing , especially with wife an kiddies.
> That's what the threads are for, helpful advice, and great fish pic's.
> Which I will be working on soon, meaning fish pics.
> ...


What about my nice mature positive response to this thread?
No takers?
All you have is gutter talk?


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> What about my nice mature positive response to this thread?
> No takers?
> All you have is gutter talk?


Gold Star! :bounce:

speckcaster


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckcaster said:


> in all honesty ..... Who cares!! either have one or don't.... if you can't figure this out for yourself and need reassurance for your opinion.....see if Oprah or Dr. Phil fishes.....lordy:headknock
> 
> speckcaster


Thanks for the input.
But once again, why do kayakers even paying attention to this matter?:headknock


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Thanks for the input.
> But once again, why do kayakers even paying attention to this matter?:headknock


I kayak fish and also have two boats.... am I allowed to comment? :goldfish:

Once again, If you are complaining about someone else having a T-Top or anything aftermarket on their boat (just to be clear**this boat is not your boat**) then you missed the point of being on the water.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

One thing I will say t tops are good for....










Chicks in bikinis hanging off of them! :smile:


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

The best alternative to a Tee Top in a bay boat IMO is this.

I had them on my last 2 boats shade when I needed it out of the way when I did not...


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

*what difference does it make*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Poolman said:


> *what difference does it make*


It gives us something to debate newbie. If you can't tell the difference between a boat with or without a t-top, perhaps you should scroll on down to the gardening forum or such. :biggrin:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

yea...well, Looziana sucks!



:dance:


:biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> They catch alot of wind.....


Bingo! I was wondering who would be the first one to list the absolute worst aspect of a T top. Good call, Ed.

My friend has a 22 ft Triton with a factory T top. It's the only ride I can get these days since I am boatless. I hate it. He wonders why he hardly ever catches fish. When I'm with him I take the time to put out two wind socks but even that doesn't allow for slow drifting. There's nothing worse than sailing through a school which you can almost never find again on a go around.

I hate T Tops.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

R Little said:


> I usually sport a cap or straw hat for shade. Over here T-Tops generally mean a clueless fisherman is probably going to fubar your drift.


Ha Ha. Roger that!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

vasculardude said:


> Did anyone mention a t-top is nice to hold on to in case you have a bowel movement over the side?
> Oh wait... i guess i just mentioned it.


I had a special BM stainless handle mounted on the side of my console for that very purpose. It was so comfortable to hang it over the side without fear of falling that I considered mounting a magazine rack also.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Cypress jaws said:


> What he said...and during summer after the first wade it is nice to sit in the shade and eat sandwich and get ready for the second wade.


taking time to eat sandwiches on a boat is another example of clueless. two packs of peanut butter crackers in your top pocket is all that's needed for survival. and those peeps that carry water bottles on their wades or in a holder on their belt in the boat are *******.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Who gives a rat's *** what other people have on their boats? As long as they don't potlick and know how to act on the water I couldn 't care less if they had a set of cow horns mounted on the bow.
> Awesome thread by the way...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^THIS!!^^


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> I had a special BM stainless handle mounted on the side of my console for that very purpose. It was so comfortable to hang it over the side without fear of falling that I considered mounting a magazine rack also.


LOL...Blackjacks come with factory BM grab rails & have been proven very effective many many times. In fact, I've _heard _they even work in emergencies on the shoulder of 146 in the early morning hours. The fender well even has an automatic flush system when you dunk the trailer. hwell:


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> taking time to eat sandwiches on a boat is another example of clueless. two packs of peanut butter crackers in your top pocket is all that's needed for survival. and those peeps that carry water bottles on their wades or in a holder on their belt in the boat are *******.


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, your saying that T-Toppers are for *******??????????????????????????????????????????:biggrin:
Bet they take one of them nice baskets made from wicker and spread out a table cloth with some Grey Poopon.


----------



## mfwhite60 (Jul 23, 2013)

someday, when it's 101 and there's no wind step aboard my little 17'er and feel the difference a little shade makes!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Super Dave said:


> taking time to eat sandwiches on a boat is another example of clueless. two packs of peanut butter crackers in your top pocket is all that's needed for survival. and those peeps that carry water bottles on their wades or in a holder on their belt in the boat are *******.


Wow

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have a t-top on my boat cause it wouldn't look good but I agree they have their advantages and disadvantages. I can see the advantages if your wife or kids fish with you a lot the more comfortable they are the more time you can stay on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

After reading these posts I think I will remove my T/Top. NOT...It ain't no bodies business except mine!!! lol


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

T-Backs = BIG fan!!
T-Tops = not so much


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Now that every T-Top owner and aluminum bender on the site has been offended. What about those live wells??? Any of those bait soakers messing up those drifts? LOL.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a member of five separate forums.

No one can dog pile like 2cool . . . . unbelievable.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yup...& that's coming from an old man Junior...LOL Some folks are serious & optimize the time they have on the water. Most of the folk that like to drink, chat on their phones, late more than once, gotta get back early, general dikking around, & the like, don't fish with me too much anymore.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Now that every T-Top owner and aluminum bender on the site has been offended.
> 
> Only the ones that have thin skin. If not this, there would be something else hurting their precious little feelings! :mpd:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

txdukklr said:


> I'm a member of five separate forums.
> 
> No one can dog pile like 2cool . . . . unbelievable.


Ever been to salty texan? lol this is nothing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not this hippie! Some people would get tired just following me on a full 12-14 hour grind. No gulps and popping corks up in here! Get your *** out of the boat and wade! Nahaha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> taking time to eat sandwiches on a boat is another example of clueless. two packs of peanut butter crackers in your top pocket is all that's needed for survival. and those peeps that carry water bottles on their wades or in a holder on their belt in the boat are *******.


hahaha, I have fished 37 years with my father with nothing eat but thoose horrible cheapass cheese crackers.

We were fishing a bass tourny one day, it was hot, no wind and I was dieing of hunger. Asked him what he had to eat in the boat and he threw a cracker package at me. Without saying a word I dropped my rod, jumped behind the wheel and fired it up. He looked back at me and asked *** are you doing. I told him he better get the trolling motor up, and gunned it. I ran all the way to Powell park with him cussing me the whole way. We ate burgers, fries and had a coke. Had not boxed a fish all morning. After getting our bellys full we won the tournament. To this day I still hate those crackers and refuse to eat them, unless I am fishing with my father.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Some people get real serious about catching those nasty arse trout.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Some people get real serious about catching those nasty arse trout.


Yes they do...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Some people get real serious about catching those nasty arse trout.


i use trout for live bait, shark love'em


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> i use trout for live bait, shark love'em


Yup...live sand trout are great bait for bull reds also  I'm sure if you had a boat it would have a t top on it as they are great for bait soakers.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Thanks Skipper*



LouieB said:


> Thanks for the input.
> But once again, why do kayakers even paying attention to this matter?:headknock


because I had a sweet idea of rigging the yak with an awesome T-Top system! I'll run the idea by a qualified boat owner next time....Capt. Louie!

speckcaster


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckcaster said:


> because I had a sweet idea of rigging the yak with an awesome T-Top system! I'll run the idea by a qualified boat owner next time....Capt. Louie!
> 
> speckcaster


Awesome. That ought to be a sweet setup.
I hope you get that done soon. Take pictures and post as soon as possible.
Then I hope the wind blows 30mph.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

LouieB said:


> Awesome. That ought to be a sweet setup.
> I hope you get that done soon. Take pictures and post as soon as possible.
> Then I hope the wind blows 30mph.


I'd take the boat out then.....what's your deal anyway Louie? Did a kayak fisherman do you wrong once or something?

speckcaster


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

If momma wants a t-top, momma gets a top...would u argue?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

RubiconAg said:


> If momma wants a t-top, momma gets a top...would u argue?


If that was my momma she'd be sporting a thong and a smile.:bounce:


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

txdukklr said:


> i fish with a buddy out on big lake launches at hackberry I can assure you he's every bit a fisherman with or without his ttop.
> 
> This thread is funny only in a . . . . Holy cow is this really an issue kind of post.
> 
> ...


I have the same exact problem. Must we start a counseling group for our spouse's?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

RubiconAg said:


> If momma wants a t-top, momma gets a top...would u argue?


And jewelry, and anything else she asks for.... A man needs to know when he is the lucky one in the relationship!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RubiconAg said:


> If momma wants a t-top, momma gets a top...would u argue?


No need to argue...Mama has say in just about everything EXCEPT my boat. A real man knows where to draw the line...Geez sad3sm


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

RubiconAg said:


> If momma wants a t-top, momma gets a top...would u argue?


I see know reason to argue


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

RubiconAg said:


> If momma wants a t-top, momma gets a top...would u argue?


need more pics to make an informed decision.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckcaster said:


> I'd take the boat out then.....what's your deal anyway Louie? Did a kayak fisherman do you wrong once or something?
> 
> speckcaster


No problem. I just wondered why someone who would not be in need of a t-top, or be in the market of a t-top would spend time out of their day to read a thread about t-tops and then spend more time to tell people who could use them shut up and just fish.
Thats all.

It just baffles me how some people have to post on every thread about stuff that doesn't concern them.

Not directed at anyone in particular...just seemed bizarre that if someone fished from a kayak, why they felt the need to chime in.

And to tell you the truth, I hope you do invent some sort of top for the yak. That way all us powerboat guys can see you in the channels before we turn in and have to shut down in 10" of water.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Here you go...


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> No need to argue...Mama has say in just about everything EXCEPT my boat. A real man knows where to draw the line...Geez sad3sm


Exactly! I'd tell her that hat is the only T Top she's gonna get on my boat.


----------



## oldfishinguy (Jun 15, 2013)

*T tops*

I got a new boat last summer and I put a Performance Shade fold up top on it and I love it. It has the plan profile of a T top but hardly interferes with fishing like a Bimini does. I had a Bimini on my old boat; loved the shade but hated the interference.


----------

